# theater in home



## msrd (Dec 6, 2008)

I am looking to design and build a home theater 
I will put in 8-12 seats and approx a 10 ft screen.
Where is the best place (online) to view different theaters to get the best ideas.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Mark, Welcome to the Shack.

We would be pleased to help you with your design. We have lots of members who have built there theaters from the ground up and photos to show you how. Have a look here for lots of ideas.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ...:wave:

I agree with Tony, if you look around you'll find a lot of information and pictures...or you can start a new thread in the Building and Design area with the room dimensions if you have them and I'm sure you'll get a lot of suggestions to build your dream HT :T.


----------



## msrd (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks
i am looking for high end theater galleries so i can get some design ideas
i purchased theo theodakis book and there were some great pics
anyother suggestion?


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Mark:

Just Google "home theater pictures". You will get more pictures than you have time to look at. My theater was a single car garage. Finished it is 22' X 15'3" X 8'3" and the attic is the subwoofer.

Steve
http://www.kn7f.com/Theater/Finished/


----------

